# Seed stuck??



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

Chippy had been doing absolutely great! Until about 20 minutes ago. She started very aggressively coughing up her seeds & shaking them out of her beak, & has been in the sickly looking position ever since. Is there a seed stuck that's making her uncomfortable? How concerned should I be?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Cammie,

I'm sorry your little girl isn't feeling well :upset:

Unfortunately, I doubt this as simple as getting a seed stuck--this sounds like vomiting, which can be very serious. It could be anything from an upset stomach (Has she had any new foods lately?) to an illness or infection.

At the moment, it's important you separate her from the other budgies since she's still looking sick and keep her warm. You can wrap a hot water bottle in a towel and place it at the bottom of her cage in case she needs it.

Also, it's important to keep her fed and hydrated--since she may not feel like eating or drinking, to pique her appetite, soak some millet in electrolyte solution like sugar-free Pedialyte or some homemade electrolyte solution and see if she'll eat that. You can also give it to her in place of water.

Here's a recipe if you need one: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Meanwhile, you should monitor her very closely, and if she doesn't perk up within the hour, you should really take her into an avian vet for proper diagnosis and treatment for the best chance of recovery.

I hope Chippy feels better soon! Please keep us posted :fingerx:


----------



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

She's been preening & climbing around occasionally, & we've seen her get a drink. But she's very quiet & floofy, not her normal self. She hasn't had any changes or exposure to anything different or unsafe, & her food & water are kept fresh.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is probably still in a bit of a post-vomiting shock after that, but I'm glad she is moving around and seems alert. Since she hasn't vomited again and is more active, I believe you can keep her at home and monitor her closely for the rest of the day. Try giving her some ginger tea, if you have any (It's just chopped ginger root boiled in water, then cooled to room temperature) or pure, unsweetened and room temperature chamomile tea. Both will help to settle her stomach if she's still feeling nauseous. The electrolyte solution will help to replenish her lost fluids, too, so you may want to give her that even though she is eating and drinking. 

Best of luck! ray:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Star has given you excellent advice.

If your little one has another bout of vomiting after having the tea and electrolyte solution, the best thing you can do is get her to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Please be sure to update us on her condition. :hug:*


----------



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

Chippy seems better today, but still not herself. We're leaving her in her day room today, where it's quiet & not as bright. She comes to see us when we come in the room, & switches her location in the cage. Thank you everybody for the advice. She hasn't been with us long, it's heartbreaking that she isn't well. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

She now has ear discharge, & is rubbing that side of her head all over her cage. She still climbs all over the cage to get close to us, & leans her beak in for budgie kisses but doesn't nibble like usual. I've called every vet I can come up with, but none of the open ones have an avian vet available this weekend. I'm so worried about our little Chippy, thank you guys for the continued thoughts & support.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry that Chippy is unwell! I'll be praying that you can get a vet appointment booked soon.ray: Keep trying!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, I hope you have managed to get an Avian vet having discharge from her ear is not good at all. It could be a sinus infection remove any perches that are high up in her cage and place a soft covering on the bottom of the cage in case her balance becomes affected. Seeing an Avian Vet is vital for her please keep trying. Sending healing thoughts.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear she isn't feeling better! I agree that this is definitely a situation that warrants an avian vet visit as soon as possible. 

Keep up the wonderful effort to find one and we will send our best to you both meanwhile :hug:


----------

